
Ask HN: What Is the Most Creative Swag You've Picked Up at a Trade Show - 11thEarlOfMar
We&#x27;re exhibiting at the ATX Automation Technology Trade Show in LA in a few weeks and need some swag to give away. What was the last SWAG you&#x27;ve picked up at a trade show that you remember thinking, &quot;Oh, that&#x27;s pretty cool!&quot;.
======
blisterpeanuts
Travel batteries for charging phones. Not necessarily all that cool anymore
but highly useful nonetheless. I've accumulated about half a dozen of these
bad boys, and I give them away to friends and colleagues. It's kind of viral.

